# What are your favorite double standards for men and women?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This was prompted by the other thread Sexual Harrassment in the workplace.

Not limited to work in this thread. Just in general.
If anyone wants too, add in whether or not said double standards, whichever ones, are ok to never change or you foresee never changing.

And the converse, which one's do you think may or will eventually change.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Men seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior, yet for women we have stonings, witch trials, and lots of colorful, hateful adjectives. 

Historically speaking. 🙂


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

minimalME said:


> Men seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior, yet for women we have stonings, witch trials, and lots of colorful, hateful adjectives.
> 
> Historically speaking. 🙂


That's a big one! What I sadly see on that is some present day mistreatment of women Internationally isn't sufficiently addressed by a long shot.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

_The Ropes at Disney_, 1943...


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

minimalME said:


> Men seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior, yet for women we have stonings, witch trials, and lots of colorful, hateful adjectives.
> 
> Historically speaking. 🙂


Well in all fairness 6 men were executed during the salem witch trials.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Benbutton said:


> Well in all fairness 6 men were executed during the salem witch trials.


And the accusations came from a bunch of young WOMEN, who never faced ANY punishment or anything for the lives they destroyed.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> And the accusations came from a bunch of young WOMEN, who never faced ANY punishment or anything for the lives they destroyed.


This is true.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Who's expected and rightly so, to get up in the middle of the night if there's an unusual noise? The guy. I mean what guy wouldn't but that's one.

I'll even throw out there opening a door for a woman, even today unless a particular woman wants to virtue signal how she doesn't need a man to open a door for her. These are trivial and humorous, I've got more when I've got some more time.

And I find it normal and just life that there are differences in expectations. Yet lately I've observed more and more women who scream equality unless it's something they don't want to do. Then age old traditions suit them fine.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Men seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior, yet for women we have stonings, witch trials, and lots of colorful, hateful adjectives.
> 
> Historically speaking. 🙂


Mixed Situations in current times.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I kiss and hug women relatives and friends. Only close male relatives get a hug and no kisses for them.😉


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Favorite: DH has to left heavy things & kill bugs. 

Most annoying: successful men are considered assertive while successful women are accused of being a B ! t c h or of sleeping their way to the top.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> Mixed Situations in current times.


After thousands of years, yes.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Men cheating is met with any of the following: wife should lose weight, get into bdam, watch porn, role play, try a 3 some , realize fng someone else is normal for men

wife cheating: throw her out and set the nasty skanks **** on fire. Nothing the guy did led to cheating


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Benbutton said:


> Well in all fairness 6 men were executed during the salem witch trials.


More than two hundred people were accused. Thirty were found guilty, nineteen of whom were executed by hanging (*fourteen women* and five men). One other man, Giles Corey, was pressed to death for refusing to plead, and at least five people died in jail.[1]


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

minimalME said:


> Men seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior, yet for women we have stonings, witch trials, and lots of colorful, hateful adjectives.
> 
> Historically speaking. 🙂





Benbutton said:


> Well in all fairness 6 men were executed during the salem witch trials.


The European Witch-Hunts, c. 1450-1750

Over 40,000 'witches' were executed

Witch-hunts, especially in Central Europe, resulted in the trial, torture, and execution of tens of thousands of victims, *about three-quarters of whom were women*. Arguably, neither before nor since have adult European women been selectively targeted for such largescale atrocities.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Men can get fat, women can’t.

Women look at porn and a man is turned on, men look at porn and they are dogs.

Men with muscles and biceps is attractive, women who body build look worse.

As men age they can attract younger women. As women age they have to settle for old men.

Disclaimer: I don’t necessarily agree with these, just what I see, hear or read.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Men can have sex with large numbers of women... they are studs (that's a good thing apparently)
Women who have sex with large number of men are... well I can't say those words 'cause I'd have to ban myself. 😂


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Arguably, neither before nor since have adult European women been selectively targeted for such largescale atrocities.


You must have forgotten about World War 2


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Men can have sex with large numbers of women... they are studs (that's a good thing apparently)
> Women who have sex with large number of men are... well I can't say those words 'cause I'd have to ban myself. 😂


The town bicycle. That's the phrase that's been used here more than once.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> More than two hundred people were accused. Thirty were found guilty, nineteen of whom were executed by hanging (*fourteen women* and five men). One other man, Giles Corey, was pressed to death for refusing to plead, and at least five people died in jail.[1]


This is what Arthur Miller based his play "The Crucible" on.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

A woman watching children in a playground is a responsible parent. A man doing the same is a pedophile.

A guys night out is for friendships and camaraderie. A ladies night out is to hook up.

There are child changing tables in the ladies room but not mens room.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Numb26 said:


> You must have forgotten about World War 2


Were women being selectively targeted in WW2? Or were they just killing anyone who was there, man, woman, child? I think it's the latter.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When I got my first job as a software engineer, there were no bathrooms for women. I had to walk to another building where the office staff worked for that. Yea I know, that's a long time ago.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> More than two hundred people were accused. Thirty were found guilty, nineteen of whom were executed by hanging (*fourteen women* and five men). One other man, Giles Corey, was pressed to death for refusing to plead, and at least five people died in jail.[1]


I know, I live near by.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

How about the vast majority of women that automatically are awarded custody of children during divorce proceedings?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Were women being selectively targeted in WW2? Or were they just killing anyone who was there, man, woman, child? I think it's the latter.


I'm pretty sure the Jews in Europe were selectively targeted


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

A woman gets to pee sitting down


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

A woman can go to a club with absolutely no money and still come home drunk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Selective service. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Jews in Europe were selectively targeted


Yes, they were selectively targeted in Europe but gender wasn't a factor in this matter. The Nazi Party believed that Jews were politically influential across Europe and a threat (to be neutralized).


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> A guys night out is for friendships and camaraderie. A ladies night out is to hook up.
> 
> There are child changing tables in the ladies room but not mens room.


1. I think we’ve all seen enough anecdotal evidence to recognize it as a significantly higher risk factor with women. Not even that they plan it as such, but it’s far more likely to happen (edit: depending on the venue in question of course). 
2. Actually MANY men’s restrooms do have changing tables nowdays.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman gets to pee sitting down


In some cultures it's normal for men to sit to pee. All of my sons do, no idea why though. 



DudeInProgress said:


> 2. Actually MANY men’s restrooms do have changing tables nowdays.


Not nearly enough.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When movies need an ugly guy they just hire an ugly actor.
When they need an ugly woman they hire a gorgeous actress and give her glasses and a bad haircut.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

minimalME said:


> After thousands of years, yes.


There were ancient societies in which women had limited rights (and even mistreated). But there were others in which women were fairly respected with ample rights.

The more consistent pattern is that the POWERFUL have oppressed the WEAK around the world. This is like second nature to humans.

This in a nutshell: _"the POWERFUL seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior."_


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> This in a nutshell: _"the POWERFUL seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior."_


Very true!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Numb26 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Jews in Europe were selectively targeted


Yes, in WW2 Jews are horribly targeted. What happened was horrific. During WW2 jewish men and Jewish women are equally targeted. No double standard existed... it was equal genocide for the sexes/genders.

This thread is about whether or not double standards between the way things are treated with *men and women*.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman can go to a club with absolutely no money and still come home drunk


Sometimes. This does not work all the time, not by a long shot.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Benbutton said:


> How about the vast majority of women that automatically are awarded custody of children during divorce proceedings?


Not here, they aren't anymore. It's mainly joint custody now. That needed to change and has in the US.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman watching children in a playground is a responsible parent. A man doing the same is a pedophile.


This is absolutely true! I have experienced this type of discrimination myself. I used to take my young daughter to the park and watch videos on the phone while she played. I would notice other women behind me every now and then looking to see if I was doing something like recording. I had one lady ask me once what my business was in the playground.

Now I can understand if I were walking around staring, obviously recording, and acting suspicious. But I am just sitting alone on the bench with my headphones in and only looking up to see what she is doing.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

bobert said:


> In some cultures it's normal for men to sit to pee. All of my sons do, no idea why though.


My 10 year old son does so he can get another 40 seconds of IPad time.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Paternity fraud. 

First, men simply can't defraud a woman of paternity for obvious reasons. But in France, it is actually illegal to home-DNA-test your child to make sure he/she is actually yours. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> This is absolutely true! I have experienced this type of discrimination myself. I used to take my young daughter to the park and watch videos on the phone while she played. I would notice other women behind me every now and then looking to see if I was doing something like recording. I had one lady ask me once what my business was in the playground.
> 
> Now I can understand if I were walking around staring, obviously recording, and acting suspicious. But I am just sitting alone on the bench with my headphones in and only looking up to see what she is doing.


I go to a park with my daughter (and wife). WE keep our daughter up close [when WE take a walk], or observe her play with other kids [when seated].

I would not use my phone in a park [*IF* I am the only parent to watch my daughter play]. I would like to observe my daughter instead.

Some people are too hooked to phone(s) unfortunately.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

farsidejunky said:


> Paternity fraud.
> 
> First, men simply can't defraud a woman of paternity for obvious reasons. But in France, it is actually illegal to home-DNA-test your child to make sure he/she is actually yours.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


In a country where it’s almost compulsory that all politicians cheat, of course they don’t want to pay for child support. Not when there’s a cuckolded husband at home who isn’t allowed to prove he’s not the father of his wife’s baby.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> This is absolutely true! I have experienced this type of discrimination myself. I used to take my young daughter to the park and watch videos on the phone while she played. I would notice other women behind me every now and then looking to see if I was doing something like recording. I had one lady ask me once what my business was in the playground.
> 
> Now I can understand if I were walking around staring, obviously recording, and acting suspicious. But I am just sitting alone on the bench with my headphones in and only looking up to see what she is doing.


I’m a single dad. I have a hard time getting sleepovers and play dates for my 10 year old daughter. I live in the same town as my ex and my daughter’s friends sleep over her mom’s house all the time. If I had a vagina they’d be allowed here in a heartbeat. But, alas, I’m a single DAD.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman gets to pee sitting down


You say that like it's an advantage 😅


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Yes, in WW2 Jews are horribly targeted. What happened was horrific. During WW2 jewish men and Jewish women are equally targeted. No double standard existed... it was equal genocide for the sexes/genders.
> 
> This thread is about whether or not double standards between the way things are treated with *men and women*.


They hated all of us equally. Anti semites are the reason my people left Russia.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Family law in the West.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> I go to a park with my daughter (and wife). WE keep our daughter up close [when WE take a walk], or observe her play with other kids [when seated].
> 
> I would not use my phone in a park [*IF* I am the only parent to watch my daughter play]. I would like to observe my daughter instead.
> 
> Some people are too hooked to phone(s) unfortunately.


I'm not hooked on it playing games, etc. I was usually just watching a movie and enjoying my time as she was always the type to quickly make friends and they don't want their icky dad 😂

As far as safety, it's a fairly small gated playground. Not saying you are, but I am not a helicopter parent constantly worried about every move


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Not here, they aren't anymore. It's mainly joint custody now. That needed to change and has in the US.


I'm guessing you live in a blue State? Not much has changed in Texas. Got a D and ex wife isn't a convicted felon? Child support and non-custodial parent role for you!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Men go grey and people say it looks hot.

Women go grey and people say it makes her look older.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

1. Men being able to go topless at the beach. 

2. If a man works and his wife stays home with the kids he is a good provider and his wife obviously puts her kids first. If a woman works and her husband stays home with the kids she is a emasculating shrew and her husband is a lazy simp.

3. A man is more likely to be taken into custody in a domestic violence situation, even if he is the victim.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Not here, they aren't anymore. It's mainly joint custody now. That needed to change and has in the US.


Well that explains it, I'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> I’m a single dad. I have a hard time getting sleepovers and play dates for my 10 year old daughter. I live in the same town as my ex and my daughter’s friends sleep over her mom’s house all the time. If I had a vagina they’d be allowed here in a heartbeat. But, alas, I’m a single DAD.


You could always decide to identify as a mom.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

OnTheRocks said:


> I'm guessing you live in a blue State? Not much has changed in Texas. Got a D and ex wife isn't a convicted felon? Child support and non-custodial parent role for you!


No. I'm in Texas. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with politics. A lot of women want men to take care of the children half the time so they can keep their work going and have some leisure time.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No. I'm in Texas.


My experience in 2012 definitely was not default 50/50. It wasn't even on the table without $50k+ in legal fees. Same for all of my male friends here who have divorced before and since. 🤷‍♂️

I get the leisure time. I like that too. What I don't like is getting about 40% of parenting time, and providing 20% of my takehome pay to someone to do with as they please. Especially when they made about 40% more salary than I did when we divorced. WTF? I also maintain a larger home, have more expenses for food and clothing, etc.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Sentencing. 

Look at the disparity in sentencing between men and women for comparable charges, especially in the case of statutory rape. 

That said, one could take it a step further and look at disparity in sentencing between white men and black men as well. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

OnTheRocks said:


> My experience in 2012 definitely was not default 50/50. It wasn't even on the table without $50k+ in legal fees. Same for all of my male friends here who have divorced before and since. 🤷‍♂️


It is changing. It's becoming the norm but the preferences of the parents are taken into consideration. Of course there's always circumstances that will prevent either parent from getting custody. Absent violence or drug use or alcoholism, custody is very often split these days. It could come down to an old-fashioned judge in your local area.

I'm in Dallas. Everyone I know here in the last few years shares custody equally. A lot of times the men don't want to do 50% but more and more women are insisting they do so they're not left with all the work and errands and work interruptions while the man is off being a bachelor.

I have a friend who wants her husband she's in the middle of divorcing to do 50/50, but he wants no custody. So we are yet to see how that turns out. There are extenuating circumstances though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No. I'm in Texas. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with politics. A lot of women want men to take care of the children half the time so they can keep their work going and have some leisure time.


In NM, 50/50 is the standard. One of the parents has to do something really bad for it not to go that way. It's going this way in a lot of states now, as it should.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Gonna give my hot take and say that while I do sometimes like pointing out double standards when the situation calls for it, I understand why they exist and I accept them. In a lot of cases, there are good reasons for many of them.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> In NM, 50/50 is the standard. One of the parents as to do something really bad for it not to go that way. It's going this way in a lot of states now, as it should.


Agreed. When one parent doesn't want it, a judge will make the call. I'm very anxious to see what happens with my friend but I think she will back off since she only has maybe 3 years left and her daughter is leveling out mentally now but she really needed help with her for a while because it was exhausting. He refused, but then he's never done much of anything to share the load with the kids. 

But the other reason she wants him to do it is because she herself was abandoned by her father as a child and she doesn't want her daughter to have to go through that but her daughter has already had to go through it for the last several months because he doesn't want anything to do with it. It's just sad. However, given that he's not a very good person like that, is continued influence might be toxic on her anyway but my friends needs and deserves the relief because she is working full-time and doing everything.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Domestic violence comes to mind. Women are far less likely to get locked up over it.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

In NY, “legal” custody (visitation) is usually joint. However, the parent who get’s “residential” custody (money) is awarded child support, medical and final decision making ability (education, medical). There is no such thing as joint residential for a court to decide. Only one parent gets this, and thus all the money. It is abundantly clear that there is still a bias that the mom gets residential custody.

I was fortunate enough to have an ex that was such a terrible witness at trial that during closing arguments, after over 10 days of trial, she agreed to split residential custody and neither of us pay maintenance or child support. The court could never rule that way but the parents can agree to anything they want. We both made about the same amount of money.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Benbutton said:


> Domestic violence comes to mind. Women are far less likely to get locked up over it.


Or penalized for false accusations.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> In NY, “legal” custody (visitation) is usually joint. However, the parent who get’s “residential” custody (money) is awarded child support, medical and final decision making ability (education, medical). There is no such thing as joint residential for a court to decide. Only one parent gets this, and thus all the money. It is abundantly clear that there is still a bias that the mom gets residential custody.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have an ex that was such a terrible witness at trial that during closing arguments, after over 10 days of trial, she agreed to split residential custody and neither of us pay maintenance or child support. The court could never rule that way but the parents can agree to anything they want. We both made about the same amount of money.


Don't even get me started on how skewed the courts are! Imagine a judge wanting to give custody to a felon? Would have happened if we hadn't gotten her removed.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

farsidejunky said:


> Paternity fraud.
> 
> First, men simply can't defraud a woman of paternity for obvious reasons. But in France, it is actually illegal to home-DNA-test your child to make sure he/she is actually yours.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


 this is true why I have no ides BUT LIKE MOST things in France we say there is the law and the way around the law 
so if a father wants to test his kids they send the test to Spain , 
in France there are many laws some very stupid laws like it is not that long ago it was illegal for a woman to ware jeans ,many of these type laws are never used or policed 

then you get the laws that are used when it fits a case and the rule book is under the table the rest of the time , there are laws for us and them idea 

but the law on DNA testing is not against fathers but against both getting DNA tests


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Wow, this has taken a dark turn. I was thinking of things like it's easier for me as a man to get served at a busy bar.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> but the law on DNA testing *is not against fathers but against both getting DNA tests*


@frenchpaddy I didn't understand this part, can you explain it more?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

kaliber , is it the part that both father or mother can not test their child under French law
or could it be that you might think why would a mother not know who she was with in the past ,
it has happened that some women sleep around not just a man thing


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> kaliber , is it the part that both father or mother can not test their child under French law
> or could it be that you might think why would a mother not know who she was with in the past ,
> it has happened that some women sleep around not just a man thing


Thanks @frenchpaddy that makes sense


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Laurentium said:


> Wow, this has taken a dark turn. I was thinking of things like it's easier for me as a man to get served at a busy bar.


That's because he had to pay the cover charge to get in.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This directly from the Sexual Harassment other thread.

That a woman will purposefully dress in a way clearly intended to show a lot of skin and in tight blouse, intentional cleavage, short tight skirt or whatever (I'm trying to be clear - she's intentionally dressed provocatively) for a business meeting, or at work in general, and her intention is to reap the rewards of getting special attention so she can accomplish her goals, knows it embraces it, and will take the win that her physical attributes will provide...

And guys are expected to not be and demonstrate they're not impacted by her sexy dress. 

The caveats are if a guy ignores her sexual component and she doesn't get what she may complain to others. If a guy pays any sort of compliment she may or may not complain to others depending on if she get what she wants.

So the guy has to just accept he has to navigate the waters carefully and he better be smart about it.
And she gets no pushback for specifically bringing sex into a supposedly no sexual thoughts business environment. Guys to just deal with it.

Lord knows I never take meetings alone with female business associates and always bring others into such meetings for openness.

Because this is a regular happenstance in business.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> This directly from the Sexual Harassment other thread.
> 
> That a woman will purposefully dress in a way clearly intended to show a lot of skin and in tight blouse, intentional cleavage, short tight skirt or whatever (I'm trying to be clear - she's intentionally dressed provocatively) for a business meeting, or at work in general, and her intention is to reap the rewards of getting special attention so she can accomplish her goals, knows it embraces it, and will take the win that her physical attributes will provide...
> 
> ...


As a manager, I have actually sent women home for inappropriate dress in the workplace.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Some food related ones:

Men grill and women bake. Men are chefs and women are cooks. When there's a potluck the kids were asked what their mom was going to bring though they'd generally answer with something like, "Well my _Dad_ is going to bring...".

Some childcare ones:

When someone is being portrayed as an incompetent parent that is almost always the father or a man. Unless the mom died and he _had_ to be a parent. Dad helps you build things but mom makes you look good.

Emotions:

Men can be happy, angry, or stoic but women can have other emotions without losing respect or their gender identity. On the subject of anger, a woman hitting a man is either funny or no big deal but a man hitting a woman needs to be burned at the stake.

Dating:

If a woman swears off men, it is assumed that there aren't any up to her standards. If a man swears off dating either he can't get a date at all or he's a mysogynist.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> As a manager, I have actually sent women home for inappropriate dress in the workplace.


Good....you should.

I shared in another thread that an old coworker of mine wore a tight, skimpy sundress that she was way too big for. She was bent over my then boss's computer trying to help with something when he sighed in frustration.

She complained to HR that he'd "breathed" on her. Fortunately I was working late too and was able to back him up. They dismissed it and told her to wear something office appropriate. People avoided her after that because everyone knew it was crappy of her.

He's semi retired now.....we're still friends and have lunch on occasion.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> Good....you should.
> 
> I shared in another thread that an old coworker of mine wore a tight, skimpy sundress that she was way too big for. She was bent over my then boss's computer trying to help with something when he sighed in frustration.
> 
> ...


Two instances that I remember was way too much cleavage and another was a whale tail that was incredibly obvious. Ironically, it was two men that alerted me to be th of the issues.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Hiner112 said:


> Some food related ones:
> 
> Men grill and women bake. Men are chefs and women are cooks. When there's a potluck the kids were asked what their mom was going to bring though they'd generally answer with something like, "Well my _Dad_ is going to bring...".
> 
> ...


But only if she doesn't have cats.

If she does she's a crazy old cat lady 😅

Is there such a thing as crazy old cat guys?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> But only if she doesn't have cats.
> 
> If she does she's a crazy old cat lady 😅
> 
> Is there such a thing as crazy old cat guys?


Yes!!! My dad became one after my mom died.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Yes!!! My dad became one after my mom died.


Do they face the same stigma?

Cats are pretty cool though....I have 3. But I'm not single so am I still a crazy cat lady?

😅😅😅


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> Do they face the same stigma?
> 
> Cats are pretty cool though....I have 3. But I'm not single so am I still a crazy cat lady?
> 
> 😅😅😅


Neighborhood kids called him "the weird old guy with the cats". Does that count?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Women get away with wearing yoga pants everywhere and even to work.
Men, not so much.
I'm glad for this one.😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Do they face the same stigma?
> 
> Cats are pretty cool though....I have 3. But I'm not single so am I still a crazy cat lady?
> 
> 😅😅😅


You're breaking the rules by having a relationship.😉


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Women get away with wearing yoga pants everywhere and even to work.
> Men, not so much.
> I'm glad for this one.😉


I see guys in spandex bike shorts all the time since I ride. That's ok until they get worn out or someone wears white.

Ask me how I know 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> You're breaking the rules by having a relationship.😉


He knew what he was getting 😊


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Women get away with wearing yoga pants everywhere and even to work.
> Men, not so much.
> I'm glad for this one.😉


Thanks for that mental image!!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> The European Witch-Hunts, c. 1450-1750
> 
> Over 40,000 'witches' were executed
> 
> Witch-hunts, especially in Central Europe, resulted in the trial, torture, and execution of tens of thousands of victims, *about three-quarters of whom were women*. Arguably, neither before nor since have adult European women been selectively targeted for such largescale atrocities.


Just another means and excuse to kill off those, despised, hated, feared, not liked.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Grace says hello!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> As a manager, I have actually sent women home for inappropriate dress in the workplace.


Whereas the dress is interesting about a minute, you obviously did the right thing. It happens.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Putting this here, seems apropos. 

In response to @Busy Washing My Hair's post that she'd much rather masturbate alone than have sex with husband because he distracts her from a good orgasm....

And her self awareness and sexuality is almost universally lauded, and that's all good, no worries.

*@RebuildingMe 
Then posted this, setting up context:*
_I understand that but I believe she is trying to convince herself that it’s normal and other women should feel the same as her. Also, if she can get herself off, why can’t that be communicated to her husband so he can do that for her? Seems to me she has an issue with her husband and would rather go solo. *What if the roles were reversed? *Man gets himself off to porn all the time and ignores his wife. He’d be crucified on TAM._
End quote. 
Bolded above, mine.

My response was:
*This brought up a good point.*
_Because if a guy says he'd rather wank it regularly than have partnered sex *because his W just distracts him during trying to orgasm, he'd be drawn and quartered on TAM!*_

Isn't this a double standard?


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Putting this here, seems apropos.
> 
> In response to @Busy Washing My Hair's post that she'd much rather masturbate alone than have sex with husband because he distracts her from a good orgasm....
> 
> ...


My self-awareness and sexuality are almost universally lauded? By who? That’s not the perception I get from most of the responses I’ve received on TAM. I think I’ve received quite a bit of criticism for my view of sex here.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> My self-awareness and sexuality are almost universally lauded? By who? That’s not the perception I get from most of the responses I’ve received on TAM. I think I’ve received quite a bit of criticism for my view of sex here.


Yes, some have questioned the logic of your position, most have accepted it's just the way you are, ie you never heat up "down there" for partnered sex and it's ok that you'd rather go solo and have a better orgasm which is certainly ok, everyone has their preferences.

And you've danced back and forth on topics discussing sex, how you feel, some means and methods, all good and encouraging and very good on topic discussions imho. I've enjoyed reading the differing perspectives.

No offense meant using a couple examples in this thread. This content is just almost meant to contribute to showing contrasts between how masturbation is treated differently when posted by women or men.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

My favorite was the different PT standards for men and women in the Marines. It was laughable and still is.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> My self-awareness and sexuality are almost universally lauded? By who? That’s not the perception I get from most of the responses I’ve received on TAM. I think I’ve received quite a bit of criticism for my view of sex here.


Just you view in a committed, monogamous relationship. Unless I missed something.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman can go to a club with absolutely no money and still come home drunk


I suppose a gay man can go to a gay club and achieve the same thing - not quite the same, though.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Women get away with wearing yoga pants everywhere and even to work.
> Men, not so much.
> I'm glad for this one.😉


My workout buddy got a pair and wore them to the gym to do squats. When I say everyone was looking at him, I mean EVERYONE.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ABHale said:


> My favorite was the different PT standards for men and women in the Marines. It was laughable and still is.


Is it? Admittedly I'm ex army so I don't claim to be a Marines expert but I never understood this criticism. PT standards were different by age group, so older men didn't have to meet the standards of younger men. That doesn't seem to bother anyone so why do women's standards bother some guys so much? Do you not have male standards by age group? If so why is that ok?

And at least in the army physical requirements aren't the same for all jobs. If you've established a minimum requirement to successfully do job X then it's reasonable that all in that job should meet it. 

But on the flip side if the military's interesr is general health and fitness that doesn't look the same by gender or even by age.

For the record I could meet the male general standards. I could probably still meet it today at 48....maybe not max them but could manage minimum.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Is it? Admittedly I'm ex army so I don't claim to be a Marines expert but I never understood this criticism. PT standards were different by age group, so older men didn't have to meet the standards of younger men. That doesn't seem to bother anyone so why do women's standards bother some guys so much? Do you not have male standards by age group? If so why is that ok?
> 
> And at least in the army physical requirements aren't the same for all jobs. If you've established a minimum requirement to successfully do job X then it's reasonable that all in that job should meet it.
> 
> ...


Because they were unable to do the physical work. They wanted the MOS but were not able to meet the physical demands. I knew a few that could meet the male standard, all the respect in the world for them.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

people seem to have a different standard for how women and carring weight are judged 

we here on TAM seem to be very different too a woman and a man poster on a few questions like cheating 
and on love sex questions like a man gets asked more often are you remancing her before sex giving her foreplay we don't ask women as much


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ABHale said:


> Because they were unable to do the physical work. They wanted the MOS but were not able to meet the physical demands. I knew a few that could meet the male standard, all the respect in the world for them.


You guys didn't vary standards for men by age group?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Men can have sex with large numbers of women... they are studs (that's a good thing apparently)
> Women who have sex with large number of men are... well I can't say those words 'cause I'd have to ban myself. 😂


No stud about it, I call them Manw#0rEs or as my 75 yr old mom called them wh**emongers. No time to waste for either one.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman gets to pee sitting down


Was in Texas a woman would not be cited for indecent exposure if they had to pee in public, but a man would.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Was in Texas a woman would not be cited for indecent exposure if they had to pee in public, but a man would.


 IN fRANCE MEN OFTEN PEE on the side of the road they even come into our yard walk to the wall and pee then come to the ofice and put out their hand to shake hands


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> You guys didn't vary standards for men by age group?


Yes and they still do today. Even the PT standard for the oldest men are harder then any of the female standards.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> A woman gets to pee sitting down


I believe if you try really hard, you could as well.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

My favorite is the equal pay for equal work even when the work is not equal. One example, road construction. There are those that hold the signs and those that are shoveling their asses off.

Guess who is always doing the shoveling?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ABHale said:


> Yes and they still do today. Even the PT standard for the oldest men are harder then any of the female standards.


So that goes back to my question of why it's ok for men to have varying standards by age but women having different standards is a problem. Why shouldn't all men be held to the same standards?

If the claim is that women's standards are insufficient for the job that's a valid critique and said standards should be raised. But if you're going to hold everyone to one standard then hold all men to one standard too.


----------



## kimduhan (Feb 19, 2019)

wome do not like sex and many others. On the other hand, toys for boys stimulate the prostate, which is one of the most important typically male organs, in charge of sperm production and hormonal balance. Girls like to play different dirty games with this toys or vibrators.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> You guys didn't vary standards for men by age group?


There are even different physical tests to be a fire fighter yet equal treatment expected.

I hope if I'm ever in a fire, I hope either an amazon woman comes to get me or a typical guy fire fighter, should a dead carry be required.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

kimduhan said:


> wome do not like sex


Mine have.😉


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

kimduhan said:


> wome do not like sex


 you don't know my wife , i just don't know is that saying something about me or you , lol 🤪👼


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

kimduhan said:


> wome do not like sex


Not only is this not a double standard, it is not even remotely true. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> There are even different physical tests to be a fire fighter yet equal treatment expected.
> 
> I hope if I'm ever in a fire, I hope either an amazon woman comes to get me or a typical guy fire fighter, should a dead carry be required.


There are different questions involved with sometimes conflicting goals.

If a minimum standard is required then set it for everyone. In theory this should be the lowest standard of all groups.

Then there's the question of whether you want to demand more of people capable of more. Because of physical differences by gender, and even age/size within the sane gender, what males a really fit woman or older man might not be that impressive for a younger man so maybe you don't want a young, strong guy coasting on lower standards. And if you want make it an attractive career option then you have to allow for the fact that people get older.

In my army time I found it ironic that the preferred weight and build for women was for smaller women. That might be nice for some old dude in Washington to look at but to your point try having one of them carry you out of danger. Bigger women would often fail weight but many of those chicks could throw you over their shoulder, so who do you really want serving with you?

And having you run 2 miles might not demonstrate what you're actually worth in a combat situation.

You have to think carefully about your goal.

I actually have a friend who's a fire chief in AZ. He's an ex Marine and while not as young as he used to be is still a big, strong guy.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> So that goes back to my question of why it's ok for men to have varying standards by age but women having different standards is a problem. Why shouldn't all men be held to the same standards?
> 
> If the claim is that women's standards are insufficient for the job that's a valid critique and said standards should be raised. But if you're going to hold everyone to one standard then hold all men to one standard too.


Why shouldn’t all women be held to the male standard?

There are females out there that can do it all day long.

Why should an MOS spot by given to a female that can not do the job physically? She is normally sent to training or somewhere else. Still possessing that spot. In essence, keeping the unit a man or two down all the time. I have no problems with the women I was in the service with that held up their end of things. They were awesome individuals that well deserved the positions they had. The others were just useless.

With the Marines being so small, every position was essential and needed. There wasn’t any room for someone, male or female, that couldn’t pull there own wait.

As far as the PFT.

This will show the difference between age and male/female standards.

It was a little different from when I was in. Females only had to run 1.5 miles



Marine Corps Physical Fitness Test (PFT)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> So that goes back to my question of why it's ok for men to have varying standards by age but women having different standards is a problem. Why shouldn't all men be held to the same standards?
> 
> If the claim is that women's standards are insufficient for the job that's a valid critique and said standards should be raised. But if you're going to hold everyone to one standard then hold all men to one standard too.


They all should. It's being raised. Then many supposed feminists and woke-ists scream sexist, sexist, you just want to hold women down!!!!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> They all should. It's being raised. Then many supposed feminists and woke-ists scream sexist, sexist, you just want to hold women down!!!!


Don't know why asking more of women is holding then down.

Asking little of people is holding them down.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> Don't know why asking more of women is holding then down.
> 
> Asking little of people is holding them down.


Me either.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

drencrom said:


> My favorite is the equal pay for equal work even when the work is not equal. One example, road construction. There are those that hold the signs and those that are shoveling their asses off.
> 
> Guess who is always doing the shoveling?


This burns my biscuits. It's not true. Women make different life choices and that explains the difference in pay. If a woman makes all the same career and life choices a man does, she will make as much money as he does. 

I do have to ask though, if there's a big strong guy and a smaller, weaker guy, and the smaller, weaker guy holds the sign while the big dude shovels, are you just as angry that the small guy only has to hold the sign?

I don't like the idea of equality of OUTCOME. I want equality of OPPORTUNITY, which in the US, we certainly have. Will there occasionally be a sexist? Sure. Sticks and stones, and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. When you consider what women just a generation before mine had to endure at work, women today have it SO easy and they're just whining and complaining. Suck it up. (I don't mean actual verbal abuse or nasty inappropriate comments, of course, I'm referring to men talking over you in meetings or scoffing at the idea that you might have a good idea, that kind of thing that will never go away because some people are just jerks)


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

lifeistooshort said:


> *Don't know why asking more of women is holding then down.*
> 
> Asking little of people is holding them down.


It's not at ALL holding us down. It's acknowledging our potential. 😎


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This burns my biscuits. It's not true. Women make different life choices and that explains the difference in pay. If a woman makes all the same career and life choices a man does, she will make as much money as he does.
> 
> I do have to ask though, if there's a big strong guy and a smaller, weaker guy, and the smaller, weaker guy holds the sign while the big dude shovels, are you just as angry that the small guy only has to hold the sign?
> 
> I don't like the idea of equality of OUTCOME. I want equality of OPPORTUNITY, which in the US, we certainly have. Will there occasionally be a sexist? Sure. Sticks and stones, and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. When you consider what women just a generation before mine had to endure at work, women today have it SO easy and they're just whining and complaining. Suck it up. (I don't mean actual verbal abuse or nasty inappropriate comments, of course, I'm referring to men talking over you in meetings or scoffing at the idea that you might have a good idea, that kind of thing that will never go away because some people are just jerks)


Are you kidding me? 

The little dude would be doing MOST of the shoveling.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This burns my biscuits. It's not true. Women make different life choices and that explains the difference in pay. If a woman makes all the same career and life choices a man does, she will make as much money as he does.
> 
> I do have to ask though, if there's a big strong guy and a smaller, weaker guy, and the smaller, weaker guy holds the sign while the big dude shovels, are you just as angry that the small guy only has to hold the sign?
> 
> I don't like the idea of equality of OUTCOME. I want equality of OPPORTUNITY, which in the US, we certainly have. Will there occasionally be a sexist? Sure. Sticks and stones, and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. When you consider what women just a generation before mine had to endure at work, women today have it SO easy and they're just whining and complaining. Suck it up. (I don't mean actual verbal abuse or nasty inappropriate comments, of course, I'm referring to men talking over you in meetings or scoffing at the idea that you might have a good idea, that kind of thing that will never go away because some people are just jerks)


My good plumber who I had for years before he retired hired skinny guys so they had to be the ones to get under the house and do all the crap work. I'm sure he paid his dues when he was young though.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> My good plumber who I had for years before he retired hired skinny guys so they had to be the ones to get under the house and do all the crap work. I'm sure he paid his dues when he was young though.


Yeah there’s a lot of that. Skinny guys can also work in the heat without getting sick. Larger men struggle with that. There’s nothing sexist about recognizing physical differences.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> The little dude would be doing MOST of the shoveling.


I am a little guy. Can confirm. _Especially_ if someone assumed that the little guy couldn't.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

drencrom said:


> My favorite is the equal pay for equal work even when the work is not equal. One example, road construction. There are those that hold the signs and those that are shoveling their asses off.
> 
> Guess who is always doing the shoveling?


Right. I was a Millwright for KBR. The women always got the easy/clean jobs. Same with electrical...few women could drag "big red" wiring, so guys got the difficult work but all were paid the same.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

kimduhan said:


> wome do not like sex and many others.


You are wrong. Most women love sex. That's why there is so much of it going on.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> You are wrong. Most women love sex. That's why there is so much of it going on.


😋😆


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

kimduhan said:


> wome do not like sex





ConanHub said:


> Mine have.😉


Then you're not doing it right.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> When I got my first job as a software engineer, there were no bathrooms for women. I had to walk to another building where the office staff worked for that. Yea I know, that's a long time ago.


Depending how far back you go(I think the 1950s), female programmers were more prevalent than in modern times.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SpinyNorman said:


> Depending how far back you go(I think the 1950s), female programmers were more prevalent than in modern times.


Yea, and the women even in the 1950's often found that women's bathrooms were not easy to find at their place of work.

One of my sisters has an MS in Mechanical Engineering. When she first started working at NASA, she also found that women's bathrooms were hard to come by at work.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

There are definitely double standards for the military and law enforcement. I'm 100% against these.

I'm stuck in DFW and saw two officers walking next to each other.

One was an inch or two above five feet and I could literally throw her like a football. Ok, maybe like a javelin.😉

The other was around 6'2" and it would take a very serious effort on my part to get the better of him. He looked to be tipping the scales around 280.

The lady looked like she could run better for sure but she would have zero chances in an altercation without dropping me from a safe distance.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> There are definitely double standards for the military and law enforcement. I'm 100% against these.
> 
> I'm stuck in DFW and saw two officers walking next to each other.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. They should set the standards required for the job. Anyone who meets them get the job. Anyone who does not meet them, can try for a different job.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> I agree with this. They should set the standards required for the job. Anyone who meets them get the job. Anyone who does not meet them, can try for a different job.


When it comes to military or law enforcement, there are different jobs that need doing. I know when I worked as a CO, we had a female CO that wouldn't be able to help even a little in a fight, but she was a older lady and some of the inmates saw her as a mother figure. She was good at diffusing situations.


----------



## wolfstooth (10 mo ago)

farsidejunky said:


> Sentencing.
> 
> Look at the disparity in sentencing between men and women for comparable charges, especially in the case of statutory rape.
> 
> ...


This is one of the reasons why I no longer support the death penalty; it’s much more lenient to some, harsher on others and inconsistent


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> I agree with this. They should set the standards required for the job. Anyone who meets them get the job. Anyone who does not meet them, can try for a different job.


We have lots of very competent female police officers in Dallas who are more than able to handle their jobs. I mean, hand-to-hand combat is generally not employed except to handcuff a person. If you have someone who is strong and fighting, you have to call for backup -- no matter which sex you are. And a lot of people do resist arrest. But those women passed the physical tests.

We also have a very diverse force, including lots of shorter smaller male officers. My neighborhood officer for a long time was a small Asian guy, but he intervened in a gunfight in our neighborhood at the gas station all by himself and won. 

One of the women officers I got to know a little was one of the ones involved a few years ago when the downtown police station was attacked by a man in an armored van shooting into the station at officers, breaking all the windows, etc. Very dangerous situation. That was her post at the time. She was one of the core of officers right in the middle of it who eventually destroyed the armored van.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_attack_on_Dallas_police



Also, many of these women (and men) have military training.

With firefighters, they say the hardest test to pass is lifting the giant hose. So women also have to pass that test to join.


----------



## wolfstooth (10 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> Grace says hello!


love kitty cats


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> There were ancient societies in which women had limited rights (and even mistreated). But there were others in which women were fairly respected with ample rights.
> 
> The more consistent pattern is that the POWERFUL have oppressed the WEAK around the world. This is like second nature to humans.
> 
> This in a nutshell: _"the POWERFUL seem to be able to get away with really ****ty behavior."_


There are still societies where women have limited rights. How about
1. the length of her skirt when she goes to a government office, mens shorts and trousers do not get the same scrutiny. I kid yiu. It, if deemed by security guard too short, told to cover up. Too short is at the knee. 
2. child marriages, the child is always a girl
3. on death of husband wife only gets one third wealth, the rest to off spring and parents but not vice versa
4. Man can have 4 wives but woman cannot have 4 husbands

and one I observe globally, women do 90% of house work, hold down job and rear kids. Hubby puts out the bins, occasionally washes the dishes out takes kids to park. He wants a gold star on completion of said activities. Wife doesn’t ask for gold stars.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

aine said:


> There are still societies where women have limited rights. How about
> 1. the length of her skirt when she goes to a government office, mens shorts and trousers do not get the same scrutiny. I kid yiu. It, if deemed by security guard too short, told to cover up. Too short is at the knee.
> 2. child marriages, the child is always a girl
> 3. on death of husband wife only gets one third wealth, the rest to off spring and parents but not vice versa
> ...


Nah. They just complain endlessly.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

aine said:


> There are still societies where women have limited rights. How about
> 1. the length of her skirt when she goes to a government office, mens shorts and trousers do not get the same scrutiny. I kid yiu. It, if deemed by security guard too short, told to cover up. Too short is at the knee.
> 2. child marriages, the child is always a girl
> 3. on death of husband wife only gets one third wealth, the rest to off spring and parents but not vice versa
> ...


I can talk about what I see in MY country.

1. Acceptable dress code is defined for both men and women in government offices and numerous organizations.

2. This might happen in some locations but not common. Minimum legal age for marriage is 18 years.

3. The widow will get everything that her husband had put in her name in legal deeds. She can get 100% from him.

4. The husband cannot marry another woman without permission from his wife. This is legal requirement.



aine said:


> and one I observe globally, women do 90% of house work, hold down job and rear kids. Hubby puts out the bins, occasionally washes the dishes out takes kids to park. He wants a gold star on completion of said activities. Wife doesn’t ask for gold stars.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

bobert said:


> In some cultures it's normal for men to sit to pee.


Well, I didn't used to sit and pee, but since I joined TAM, I have to. Otherwise I can't pee standing up and typing on my cellphone at the same time. It would be a mess all over the bathroom floor.

My favorite: my paycheck is our money. Her paycheck is her money.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I


Rob_1 said:


> My favorite: my paycheck is our money. Her paycheck is her money.


I never got that kind of a deal when I was married!

I'd have a lot more money if I had.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> I
> 
> 
> I never got that kind of a deal when I was married!
> ...


You missed the memo, then.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> I can talk about what I see in MY country.
> 
> 1. Acceptable dress code is defined for both men and women in government offices and numerous organizations.


USA is the same. The difference is that mostly some ladies always want to push the issue. You don't see men trying to wear booty leggings to the office, but many women will. We just generally wear what we are supposed to and that's that. There are some men who come dressed more slovenly to the office though, so we have our own issues as well.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Enigma32 said:


> USA is the same. The difference is that mostly some ladies always want to push the issue. You don't see men trying to wear booty leggings to the office, but many women will. We just generally wear what we are supposed to and that's that. There are some men who come dressed more slovenly to the office though, so we have our own issues as well.


Because the guys like to see women in leggings. 

Men can't dress slovenly and expect progression. That's a fact.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> 4. The husband cannot marry another woman without permission from his wife. This is legal requirement.


Hmmm.... I think if I asked Mrs. Wolfman permission to marry another woman, she'd tell me to go right ahead---because she'd be kicking me to the curb for asking.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

driving 

Women truck drivers use less fuel per km than men , 
often because trucks are limited to a speed the men push the truck the limit 
you get a truck that is doing 85 and the one behind starts to overtake it he can get up to 90 in his truck but it takes a long time for him to get past the other truck but hits a hill and he then has not the power to get past but cars on the same road are traveling at 130km , 

I find on the other hand on small roads with 2 cars traveling in different directions and there is a wide spot near one the man in most cases will use the wide spot and wait for the other car to pass , 

ON a very different one men have the name of been dirty sweaty or what not 
it is more expectable for a man to walk into a shop in his work outfit covered in dust even mud , 
but then what I don't like are the women that use a lot of perfume and the outfit she has on has that smell of old perfume ,LOL 
I know I am been petty on the perfume but if your walking out the door of a supermarket and you can still smell the perfume of the woman that has passed before you she is not washing tops when she gets home and just sprays perfume over everything like it is a cover all , splashing it on like it the more you put on the better


----------

